# The journey continues!



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a rough last year with my bowhunting.  Didn't kill a critter!  I hunted a lot too!  I did choose to do lot's of other activities, besides traditional archery.  My practice time was down.  

I decided to buy a wheelie bow, and did.  I had it for about 6 weeks, and toted it to the woods 7 times since 8 Sept.  Man WAS that thing heavy!  It would shoot, but I knew that already.  It didn't have a soul.  I'm spoiled I guess.  I'm used to looking at my bow and getting a soft glow in my cheeks.  When I looked at that contraption, I could only think of how heavy, cumbersome, and cold feeling it was.

It didn't take me long to come back to my senses.  I bought a Browning Nomad I off E-bay, and was sneaking it out to shoot before the wife woke up.  She don't understand what I've been going through!  

I've sold the machine bow, and have this beauty on the way!  I've always had a soft spot in my heart for Howatt/Martins.  This is one I've always wanted, but you don't see many of them around.  She is a Gail Martin Signature Take-down, and a 50th anniversary edition!  Sixty inches long and drawing 50@28.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice looking bow Marty. Hope to see some critters in a picture or two with it. Mike


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! That's a beauty. Best of luck with it, and stay away from those wheelie bows.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice bow Marty. Hope it serves you well.
I've gotten so good at being where the deer are not, a sack full of new bows wouldn't shape up my load. Might as well tote what I've got.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a pretty shooting stick. I am proud for you.
It takes alot to impress a Quality Bowmaker and Craftsman like you.

That "wheeled contraption", does not have a soul. That says a smart bit.

Last month, Martin told me you were shooting a wheelie some.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2012)

Yep, if it's happening amongst our traditional brothers and sisters, Martin knows about it, and has prolly told most everyone else! LOL


----------



## Al33 (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful bow Marty, congrat's!!! BTW, most everyone gets a little goofy now and then in one way or the other, glad you got rid of the affliction. I also liked the comment you made about the compound not having a soul. In defense of Martin, he texts or calls me frequently and never once mentioned anything about you backsliding.

I have had my share of those tough years and last two years are the most recent. Just remember, it only takes an instant for things to get turned around with blood on the ground.

Good luck buddy!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Beautiful bow Marty, congrat's!!! BTW, most everyone gets a little goofy now and then in one way or the other, glad you got rid of the affliction. I also liked the comment you made about the compound not having a soul. In defense of Martin, he texts or calls me frequently and never once mentioned anything about you backsliding.
> 
> I have had my share of those tough years and last two years are the most recent. Just remember, it only takes an instant for things to get turned around with blood on the ground.
> 
> Good luck buddy!!!





Apex Predator said:


> Yep, if it's happening amongst our traditional brothers and sisters, Martin knows about it, and has prolly told most everyone else! LOL



Thanks Al for the good words. I mostly call you for advice not gossip...I struggled thru the summer trying to use that 1957 bow.Getting on game was never a problem, making the shot was(6 misses 1 lost) I switched to another vintage bow and it fits me well...As for the others Mark Land and I talk almost daily it seems(thru text) so we keep up w alot of goings ons and Dendy and Chase are a close second...Speak w Donnie bout once a week and thats about it.
I did get a text from Tailfeather today. I guess he will post up about it later

Im glad your back Marty cause I was wondering how it was gonna work out w ya shooting a wheelie(Like I dont already know). I told Mark I wasnt gonna give up my honey holes to ya anymore Mark says he has seen what you have done(the fast switch) numerous times.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> That is a pretty shooting stick. I am proud for you.
> It takes alot to impress a Quality Bowmaker and Craftsman like you.
> 
> That "wheeled contraption", does not have a soul. That says a smart bit.
> ...



I was looking back at some things last month and I noticed w "Bloody Marsh" Marty was a killing machine and then he sold it and shot several different bows. I tried to tell him that she was his ticket and he needed to find her. Do you still have her?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow what a nice bow! I hope it brings you luck and good hunting


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 25, 2012)

Things change in the Blink of an eye!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 25, 2012)

Good looking bow Marty. You`ll get you one at Horse creek if not before.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 26, 2012)

Great looking bow Marty. I done the switch several years ago when I got to doubting myself and my abilities to shoot. I got a compound set it up and shot it some but like you said it was just not the same, everything felt so mechanical. I never did hunt with it and gave it away a year or so later and never looked back. Glad I did now cause my first bow kill ever was with a longbow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 26, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> I was looking back at some things last month and I noticed w "Bloody Marsh" Marty was a killing machine and then he sold it and shot several different bows. I tried to tell him that she was his ticket and he needed to find her. Do you still have her?



I do; hanging on the rack in my bedroom.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Marty, that is one good looking bow. I know how you have felt, for I have pulled my compound out and shot it a few times in the back yard. It has gone back into the case and out into the shop. I could not see myself hunting with it. It just did not have the same feel as it once did. I can't believe that I even considered using it again. After a few shots with it, I knew this just isn't for me. 

I guess this was just a fork in the road, where I had to search myself and follow my heart. My shooting has been right on, I am more devoted to my trad gear.  Good luck, hope your arrow finds it's mark...shane


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 26, 2012)

The biggest thing for me was practice time.  I used to be consumed by traditional archery, and it wasn't a bad thing, just took all my time.  This last year I have discovered kayaking, and have rekindled my love for fishing.  I bought a new jon boat, and have enjoyed playing with it too!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 26, 2012)

Fishing will get in the way of everything or is it that everything else gets in the way of fishing


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 26, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Martin knows about it, and has prolly told most everyone else! LOL



I doubt Martin would have said anything, cause you know how tight lipped he is about such things.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice bow Marty...good luck with it. Ain't it the truth, too much to do, too much you wanna do and not near enough time to do it all.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a beauty, maybe I'll see it up close at Horse Creek....


----------



## markland (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to have ya back Marty, knew it would not be long nor last!  It happens to alot of people more then you would ever know, those nagging thoughts of doubt can cause a man to do some aweful things, but glad you are back to your senses and a little sweet 1 on 1 time with your new girl and you will be back in the swing of things.  Nothing but hope and best wishes to ya and look forward to seeing your success soon!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really a pretty new bow.
I know what you mean about other hobbies too. I am into Kayak fishing also and even though it seems like a contradiction I am into guns too.
I shoot handguns in IDPA competition, at least two matches every month, a couple of practice range sessions and time at the reloading bench feeding my hobby, plus being involved in setting up and tearing down the matches.
I don't spend enough time with my bows but luckily, even though I live in a subdivision, I have been able to shoot off my deck into the back yard. When it is too hot or cold or when I just want to work on form, I shoot from the garage into a work/storage area. I can get a 12 yard shot and luckily I have never skewered anything by mistake.
I am glad you got over your little side trip and back to the good life.


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice looking bow Marty.


----------



## ButchMo. (Sep 27, 2012)

Marty,
Good lookin' bow but, I'd take anyone of yours first. You build a very nice bow.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice bow Marty!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2012)

So many bows, so little time, so many fish, so little time, whats a man to do.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet lookin bow Marty!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice Marty!  Glad you're back!  I think you make very good bows yourself!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 1, 2018)

Good to see your post.  I've been wondering where you south Georgia hunters were.  .  Good luck and success in making your dreams happen.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 2, 2018)

Great looking bow, man!!!!!


----------



## 243SuperRC (Nov 2, 2018)

Beautiful bow!  Admittedly, I have the same fondness for Howatt/Martin bows.  Martin Hatfield TD is my current go to bow.


----------

